# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  25 января 2013 ► MARIO BASANOV, Фестиваль GRAVITATION, Одесса >>> БИЛЕТЫ!

## d_night

*"GRAVITATION" интерактивный музыкальный фестиваль*
Зародившись в Одессе, на основе объедененных усилий самых опытных украинских
промоутерских групп, проект положил начало новой эпохе качественного развития 
танцевальной музыки в Украине.



25 января слушаем* MARIO BASANOV* (POLE DANCE SHOW) - лучшего музыкального продюсера Литвы!

Уникальное концептуальное оформление концерта в традиционном стиле страны артиста и конечно же дополнительный свет и звук от ведущих мировых производителей DYNACORD и MARTIN.
Каждый акт проекта будет носить в себе свой неотразимый характер благодаря различным земным и околоземным элементам, таким как вода, пустыня, лес, звезды и даже НАНО мир ЭЛЕКТРОДОв. В каждом акте будет свой музыкальный стиль, свой дресс код и иновационный гравити FECE CONTROL, притягивающий только избранную аудиторию и отталкивающий нежелательную.
Все эти компоненты, на время проекта, превращаются в единое целое, наполняя окружающее пространство светлой, позитивной энергией танцев, общения и наслаждения окружающей красотой.
На протяжении сезона все яркие ценители качественной музыки и эксклюзивных шоу программ будут находиться в новом антигравитационном поле.
Мы предлагаем абсолютно новый формат, отличный от клубов нашего города и не только.
________________________________

*ВХОДНЫЕ БИЛЕТЫ:* 

◦ FAN - *80.00* грн.
_________________________

Продажа билетов > *здесь*

----------

